# Do you let others to ride your horse?



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm just wondering, do you let other people to ride your horse? How do you know horse will behave? How to explain POLITELY that you don't want someone to ride your horse? 

I have 2 horses and so far noone else rode them ever. Not like I'm greedy or anything, but I really REALLY afraid to put another person on, because I'm not sure how they'll behave. And to my understanding (correct me if I'm wrong) if MY horse will buck off the person and say he breaks the bone, he can sue me in principle. (and sending them to the trainer is not an option at the moment).


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi KV, yes I do let certain people ride my mare T. Only with me and usually at a walk, possibly a trot here and there . I am very selective who rides her, for her sake as well as mine. Yes if they get hurt the potential to be sued is there, even if they sign a release.

The rest of the people that hear I have horses and drop very heavy hints about riding them, I tell them that I am not insured for riders. I do not own a riding stable or school, so that takes care of that.

It is annoying though, that people think riding a horse is like riding an ATV, but I have the choice to say yes or no. Don't ever let someone pressure into allowing something you truly are not comfortable with. :wink:

As far as knowing whether the horse will behave for the rider.....well you truly don't. No matter how well behaved that horse is for you, that is not a guarantee it will be for an other rider. T, wonderful as she is with me, acutally reared (not very high, but still a rear) with a girl that had been riding her with me during the summer. No matter how well trained or schooled a horse is, things can happen. Part of the risk of riding. I know why she reared, at least I'm pretty sure, it was resistance to taking a certain trail. Has resisted at that point with me in the saddle , but all I do is put my leg on her just prior to the balk, and sometimes sternly say "T, cut it out" and it's over. Put a different rider and same situation takes a different course.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

Various ways to handle this...

1. Say "no, I don't let others ride my horse." (blunt method)
2. Say "I don't trust my horse that well and don't let others ride him because it is not safe." (excuse method)
3. Draw up a liability release, have a lawyer check it over. Get a liability insurance policy to cover the situation. Then have them sign the release before riding. (legal eagle method)

There is nothing "selfish" about not letting someone else ride _your_ horse, especially when you are concerned about someone else's safety.


----------



## jessetjames (Mar 24, 2009)

i let very few people ride my horse. usally there my friends and know what they are doing. my horse can get crazy if u have noidea what ur doing.


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

I plan on doing #3 when I get someone to help me ride my horses. My husband just isnt that in to horses and so a lot of times I don't ride because i have no one to ride with. i have a girl who just wants to be around horses (she has ridden in the past and moved to TX because she got married) and plan to have her sign something as well as put up a sign on the barn about the TX code Texas Equine Law 

My neighbor rides sometimes with me. She is a beginning rider and actually got dumped by my mare the first time she rode. My husband let her without me there. Since then we ride together and usually they do pretty well. I will say my mare and gelding know that she is not real experienced.

I don't usually let anyone ride my mare anymore. She freaked when my mother in law went to get on her reared caught me on the shoulder dumped my mil. She was hurt pretty bad. So I just don't trust my mare with anyone.

I get nervous when others ride. In these sue happy times you just can't be to careful.


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

Other people can ride Toby but not Calvin, i just do not like to have people ride Toby because he will test them. And with Calvin being that he has not had a good past i do not like very manty people to ride him sence i am working with him and i do not want them to mess that up. but KV you have everyright to tell someone that you do not want them to ride your horse if you did not feel that it is not safe.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'll give a pony ride to someone. Actually giving them free rein with my horse? NO. If they want to ride, they either let me lead them around or they stay in the round pen.


----------



## SRR90 (May 4, 2009)

Ive only had flacko for a few days now and ive already had at least 6 people ask me if they could ride him. Im still trying to form a bond with him, and know that i can trust him and vice versa. Its going to be a longggg long time before i even contemplate on letting other ride him. Does that seem a bit harsh?


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

I let whoever ride my horse, as long as I'm there.

I don't mind it because I can control Java from the ground. The person can just sit there, no reins or anything and I can use voice commands, clicks, kisses and body movement to make him do just about anything. 

In the past two weeks, four people other than myself have ridden Java and only two of them had prior horse experience. 

My parent's dog used to ride him, so if Pebbles can ride, any human can ride my horse, too. 

I wouldn't ever put somebody on who thinks they can ride and is hard on him, though. If they just sit there, I can have him walk, trot, lope, pivot, side pass, stop.. all from outside of the fence.

Also - I will only let the person ride in an arena.


ETA: I know how my horse will behave because we've been there and done that. When I ride him I go out of my way to make sure he's subject to new experiences. It's how I trained him from a yearling. I have wrapped tarps around him, I have run and jumped onto him, slid off of every part of his body from his back. I have made him go through just about everything, we take him swimming, etc. So I'm very comfortable with other people riding him.


----------



## tegzidoll (May 7, 2009)

I let certain people on my horse Darcy...Providing they know how to ride. However saying that...I have seen people ruin horses in a short space of time so I am more wary as shes just starting to become soft in her mouth again.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, folks! 

I had once the guy (he trains horses) got just in saddle to show me how to get on the horse (ha-ha-ha). And she had ears flat back and very nasty expression on her face. He didn't actually ride, but it just didn't look very nice (and she's more OK with people than my other horse). However I have people asking me or (even better) my mom(!) whether they can come out and ride, and it's really hard to explain that horse MAY hurt in very bad way.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Nope. I don't let anyone get on my horse, unless it is my coach.

I allow my coach to get on Nelson so that I can be shown how to do something, or to allow my coach learn Nelson's buttons and how he moves, to better aid me.

Aside from that, no.


----------



## Brumby (Nov 5, 2008)

Depends on the person. If it is somebody I know and trust with horses then yes. I am not that worried about them hurting her, just her hurting them maybe. :?


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

I give pony rides to my nephew and niece, but they don't get the reins. Hubby rides George once in awhile and I'm not even crazy about that. I'm kind of selfish when it comes to my horse. LOL


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I allow some friends to ride Norman at a walk in the arena, but only if I'm there and he's been worked beforehand. I don't let anyone ride Victor very often, though. It depends what kind of mood he's in. I'll let kids take him around the arena at a walk after a workout, because he's dog tired and will behave.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

My horses are not suitable for beginner riders, and so it's easy to tell people that. I do let some friends ride, but I'm careful to match which horse I think they can handle, and where to ride/who to ride with. For example, my friend Amanda, really she is a beginner but she is not timid and she can handle some of mine pretty well. She likes my TB Cheyenne, but she can only ride him certain areas and not with many other horses, or he gets too keyed up and then he would not be a good match. So in some situations I have her ride my green (but good) arab pony instead. She just walks and trots, and we just trail ride, so she can do fine on her and the TB. My arab, no way lol

But for the most part, no, I do not let people ride my horses. I jsut simply do not have horses many people (non-horse knowledgable people I mean) can ride. But I LOVE to have someone to ride with, so am happy to let the few that can, do. 

I'm much more up to letting people drive a couple of our minis, we have two that are super easy and well broke that I trust with beginners to drive. So I think if I had a beginner-ready horse to ride, I'd probably be more open to it... but only good friends due to the risk of being around/on horses.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Besides pony rides for the kids, there is a very short list of people that can ride my horses. I don't even let most people lead on the pony rides. 

The only people who can ride Soda are people that I know are good riders and can handle his spookiness and not undo what I've worked hard to do. So the list is like 4 people long: 
-my 2 girlfriends: they ride a lot and have years of experience, I bought him from one of them
-my dad: he has trained 100s of horses and has a very good seat even if its been years since he's ridden and he asks me what do with Soda so he won't screw anything up
-my aunt: same as my dad

He gives pony rides to the little ones and sometimes adults (like my boyfriend), but that is him following me around and in the paddock and not on the "scary side". 

I'm careful with Flame because she gets trippy when she tries to go fast and she can be a handful even though she's old and decrepit. She gives lots of pony rides to the little ones and I demonstrate horse grooming with her to them.

I would love to have a "safe" horse for friends to ride, but I don't have that right now. So I'm rude and just say "no, Soda's in training right now so no one is allowed to ride him" and for Flame "she's old and falls sometimes" :lol:


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

99% of the time I don't let anyone else ride my horse. The other 1% are the people who I trust completely and who have proven their skills to me, and I am VERY, VERY picky. I know no one else will ride EXACTLY like me, that's not the main issue, but it can take minutes to ruin something I've worked on for months, plus I don't want to put my horse through that. 

If someone flat out asks me if they can ride my horse, just out of the blue, I have no problem being blunt about saying no. It's not their place to ask to ride my horse. If I want you to ride him, I'll ask. If someone asks me if I ever let others ride him, I simply tell them the truth. 

With my warmblood, as of right now there is only one person I would let on him, and she's an instructor I've taken a couple clinics with. She is phenominal, I'd let her ride him anyday. He is just too challenging and I go about things a certain way and it WORKS, so unless someone has a lot of skill, they aren't going to be getting on him. He and I have come too far in this past year for me to let someone on him and screw things up. Plus it's my job to protect him mentally, emotionally and physically, and turing him over to a random person is NOT protecting him.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

My horse is not a beginner's horse so I have to be very careful about letting people ride him. He's really great with children. But older people he can get grouchy with. I pretty much don't let anyone ride without a lead rope. I call it the 'don't die' rope so they usually don't ask to be let off it. The only person who rides without it is my boyfriend who I am teaching to ride.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I only let people ride Jubilee if I know and trust them. I always like to be there when they ride as well. I've given pony rides before, where I just lead her. I've also had my instructor get on, and my boyfriend has gotten on, as well as an experienced rider/friend. My friend's little sister has ridden her as well, and wants to again. As long as I can monitor whats going on, its fine. I won't allow canter though (unless the person's experienced). Jubilee is a good girl, but she needs to be handled correctly and can be fussy with contact sometimes. She hates when people jab her in the mouth. 

The unfortunate part about my barn, is that my BO does riding lessons. And part of the deal of keeping my horse there is that she MAY be used for riding lessons. Mind you she has very few students (young ones) and she usually doesn't use Jubilee. I was upset one time though because I found out they had put a western saddle on her (she's never had one on in her life) and the guy was accidentally making her go really fast.... :shock: Ummmm..... it took me a couple months when I first got her, to school her at a slow pace and get all that excess speed out of her!! Needless to say, I hope a situation like that doesn't happen again.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Yup. My pony, Wildey, gets ridden by everyone, lol

I've taught a few people to ride on him. My dad rode him as his first time on a horse in 45 years. I lead a 2/3yo girl around on him. The boyfriend has ridden him unassisted. My cousin will be riding him for PC mounted games this year, and a friend rides him at MGA competitions. Brooke rode him for a while and took him to PC camp, and people at pony club often jump on and have a go.

Wildey is such a tolerant, well behaved horse. I don't ride him much anymore, so I need other people to ride him. Sure, they fall, but they understand that risk before they get on. People sometimes ride him when i'm not there, but I always know their level of riding and competence before I let that happen. I am ALWAYS there the first time someone rides him. 

Bundy though, is a bit different. I'm planning on selling him for big bucks eventually, and I want to train him MY way. He's come a long way since I got him. I've let my best friend Sam ride him, my friend Linda who rides Wildey has had a go, and Grace (the 2 yo) has sat on him and walked around/backed up etc. But only people who will LISTEN to me and what I tell them about him. 

Being ridden by other people is beneficial to the horse. If you create a one person horse, what happens if you have to sell for whatever reason?

if thereis someone who I DON'T want to ride my horse, I just say so. It is MY horse and I have the finaly say over everythign that happens to him. Nearly everyone at our PC has ridden Wildey, except for one girl who is a terrible rider. She has often asked to, and I just say, i'm sorry, but no. Simple as that.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I never let anyone else but me ride my old horse, Lexi. She didn't do that well with others; I was like the only one who could control her. Not many people liked her if they rode her...she was different with me, though. 

But the horse I ride now, Daytona; I'm pretty much the only one who really rides her. She's a big challenge, but she has come such a long way with training & me working with her- I'm so proud.  So, I hope more people will want to ride her. Her first show is coming up this weekend; & I know she'll do good. We've worked hard.

But people don't like riding her- she's a huge challenge...but they don't know what they're missing, lol.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Very, very rarely. Only if its a friend that knows horses and I trust. I've only let one other person ride Toby, my main horse. The only other time I let others ride is when I am selling a horse - which obviously they need to be able to try the horse out.


----------



## Go The Distance (Mar 23, 2009)

When i first got my TB mare, she would rear, buck, spin, bolt, and this that and the other.

she is fortunatly sane now, she has definatly matured with the right amount of one-on-one attention. she recently developed arthritis and can only go on walk/trot rides. (she also has an old racing injury that healed funny. :\) my mother is going to begin riding her soon. i feel that she will be alright. i have given other friends pony rides on her, and she is alright. (just intimidating, shes tall and prances some times!  lol) i have let one other girl lead a ride on her, and she came back foaming with sweat. (we do guided WALK rides. the girl took her into an open field, and jersey pranced the whole way. when she prances with me, i know when to expect it, and how to make her stop. this girl just pulled back on her mouth the whole time. that was the last time anyone else has been on her)


my green gelding, i do not let anyone ride him. my one friend did once because i could not make it out to go training for an endurance ride, but she is a better rider then i am and has trained more horses then i have. 

the girls at my barn often pester me if they can sit on him, walk on him, and repeditly, the answer is always NO. no no no. hes green and VERY jumpy. i can not risk someone getting hurt.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

I ride lesson horses and I tend to get annoyed when other people ride them. I'm scared they'll mess up our progress.
But Rupert's amazing and he's the same for everyone.. though I'm scared they'll overwork him cuz not everyone knows about his breathing problems =\


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I let certain people ride my boy, but for the most part, because of how he has been trained, pretty much anyone could get up on him and would be 'safe'...it's just a matter of how "I" feel about the particular person, whether or not they are getting near him or not!!! Haha!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Anyone can ride my horse. I gave lessons to a six year old on her. I won't let just any random person get on, and definitely no one rides her when I'm not there. It depends on their riding ability as to what I let them do. She has a really big trot and canter so they have to have a solid post and seat. Ricci doesn't have a single bad habit, and she is as "difficult" as the rider can handle. She will push a rider but she doesn't get them in over their head. She also responds to, "Woaaaaah," no matter what she's doing, so I can always stop her if I need to.


----------



## woodey2508 (May 6, 2009)

Well, Shes usto a few of us now but when someone new wants to ride her, even if this person is an experienced rider or novice we put her on lead rope to have a look at how she behave's. If she behaves badly then of course I explain to the rider that she simply needs to get usto her. And train Hally to get usto her new rider.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

No. The only person, besides my trainer, that I have let ride my horse is my friend who has been riding for many years. She is an experienced rider and I know her. She rode my horse for me during the week over the winter because the only time I could get down to the barn was on the weekends. 

I take that back. My aunt, who has been riding for 40+ years rode my mare too. There is nothing wrong with no letting people ride your horse.


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

I let my husband and my sister ride my horse and she is always great, the other day I had a horsey friend ride her and she went nuts threw her off. I will now think twice about letting anyone ride her because I don't trust her anymore, hopefully it was a one time deal but I felt very helpless watching my horse go nuts on my unsuspecting friend.


----------



## lonestarlady (May 6, 2009)

stacieandtheboys said:


> .... put up a sign on the barn about the TX code Texas Equine Law


I have these signs all over my property... on every gate & barn.
All visitors are asked to read & understand that while my horses are 
relatively safe....stuff happens! 

Especially, this section....
"(D) riding, inspecting, or evaluating an equine animal belonging to another, without regard to whether the owner receives monetary consideration or other thing of value for the use of the equine animal or permits a prospective purchaser of the equine animal to ride, inspect, or evaluate the equine animal;"
Ride at own risk!

I do not allow minors _near_ my horses without prior parental consent.

I limit select others riding to my older horses in my pasture or arena. 
And then _only_ under my supervision. I trust my horses more than some people.


----------



## draftlover215 (Apr 2, 2009)

In short: NO. Not ever again. 

When I was in my senior year of high school I had to lease out my horse because I was so busy and couldn't afford the board on my own. So, after very carefully screening a lot of people I _thought_ I had chosen the right, experienced rider for him. Well, about four months into the lease I went down to the barn to ride and found my gelding lame. He was 15 at the time, and I'd known him since he was 4 and he had never taken a lame step in his life. I found out that the reason he was lame was due to excessively strenous exercise (I was only riding him once or twice a week, just w/t/c). I asked the girl who was leasing what she was doing with him and she was just beating the hell out of his legs every time she rode him - excessive course work, lots of cantering, galloping him on the trails - stuff I told her NEVER to do with him.

After that I don't let anyone ride my horses unless they are under my supervision at ALL times and even than if its my personal riding horse I probably won't you let ride anyway. The little gelding I have now, anyone can ride him with my supervision because he's a sales horse and I don't want him to getting used to just one person riding him. But my personal horse, uh-uh, no way, off limits.


----------



## knaskedov (Jul 24, 2008)

I wish I could see other people ride Starship more often, so far I have only seen one other person on him and I was so proud. He looked very good and was reasonably well behaved. 
Because I'm usually the one on top of him I cannot see how good he looks and it is just awesome to see him work.
That said, whoever rides him needs to be experienced as he is not an easy horse. I guess most people know that as besides my friend who rode him (I ride her horse too), nobody has asked me if they could give him a try.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

I've just got a new horse named buddy, & im happy for wild_spot to ride my horse as she is much, much, much, much more experienced than me & helps me with buddy a lot! if it wasn't for her riding my horse & helping me in difficult situations then I'd struggle a lot.


----------



## murrayhallbuccaneer (May 4, 2009)

well, when i first got buck, i would let all my friends ride him, though they all know how to ride because we all went to college together and did the equine courses  but now that he's gotten more lively noone else rides him except my boss (who has taught me to ride as well as sold me the horse) and a few friends who really know what they are doing, if they dont know and i give in to them he is always on a lead rein and they dont have very much contact with his mouth and only ever at walk, he hates beginners so thats a rare occasion when a beginner gets to sit on him, so far one sat on him before i bought him and he had chucked her off, so i always just say no.

i dont like to share MY horse  lol. nah im kidding i dont mind good riders on him, i just dont like people putting much pressure on his mouth, hes known to do naughty things when that happens!!!!!


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

I only 2 of my friends get on my horses because they are the only two experienced enough to ride a young green horse. I don't think it is fair to the young horse to put a lot of riders up on them when the horse itself is still trying to figure out what "I" want, not to mention the subtle change in cues from other riders.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

If my horse won't behave for anyone but me, he's sure as hell gonna get his butt in gear and learn. It's mentioned many times in breeding threads, you never know what circumstances may arise that mean you have to sell your horse, and if no one but you can ride it, good luck finding a suitable home. 

By all means, screen, screen, screen, supervise, whatever. But I believe that creating or perpetuating a one person horse is doing the horse no favours, and borders on irresponsible.

Just my two cents :]


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

jessetjames said:


> i let very few people ride my horse. usally there my friends and know what they are doing. my horse can get crazy if u have noidea what ur doing.


 EXACT SAME with my mare!!!!! she so sensitive!! lol


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

Generally, no x) Just because I'm overly protective of mine. I know what there quirks and tricks are, and the little demon ideas going through there heads. I flat out wouldn't trust anyone else overall. 

On Sammy, MAYBE. It depends on how he does the next few months. I would like to use him as a lesson horse for my little brothers later on.
Loki - Definitely not. He's a one person pony. 
Red - Eh, 50/50. Depends on how his saddle training goes. If there person was experienced, probably, as he is a spookier horse.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Hmmm.. I might have to change my statement a little bit. Just this weekend, I was going to put my sister up on Soda. Of course, just in the paddock and lead line at first. She wants to start spending more time w/ the horses and Flame is too old/lame now to really be ridden. We'll see how it goes though. 

Wild Spot has a really good point too. I never really thought of that because in my family you buy an animal & keep it forever. However, if anything really bad happened and I couldn't afford to keep Soda I wouldn't want something like him not be used to others riding him limit the homes he could go to. I think its much more likely that you will find a great home for a well-behaved horse that more people can ride than the overly sensitive horse that only certain people can ride. Hmm.... Made me think about it a little bit more. Thanks


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

No worries :] 

Just something I think of sometimes!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I only let people who I know and know that they can ride on my horse. The last time I let someone on my horse who didn't know how to ride they would pull back HARD and kick HARD. My horse has a very soft mouth and is very responsive so lets just say he was very upset. They were on him for no more than 5 mins and his eyes were rolling so i had them get off.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I would only let certain people on my horse. I have let some people walk him out, but I know even experienced riders who have not ridden a dressage horse before would not be able to handle him correctly in other gaits. I would never ever let certain trainers or riders on him because I don't want him wrecked, and I would never ever let inexperienced dressage riders on him beyond a walk because I don't want them wrecked.


----------



## ditzydoo (Jul 23, 2008)

i have only ever let certain people on my gelding as he is a very senistive horse and due to his past im aware that he can't be trusted with a complete inexperienced rider as he doesn't have the experience to handle an "interesting" rider . . my mare i let anyone ride her as she is a sweetie and she is so careful with beginners we've had her since she was 2 and me and her grew up together (im 14) and i learnt to ride on her (and a pony school master) so i know nearly her every quirk and trait so i know she is safe for others to ride . . 
if people ask to ride my gelding and i know that they are a inexperienced rider or a very hard handed rider i just say as politely as i can that i do not let others ride him as he is un reliable and cannot be trusted to be ridden by anyone other than me and my family or something like that =]


----------



## Stock Horse Show Source (Apr 30, 2009)

I used to let others ride my horse, but it is a huge liability. Yes you can be sued if something happens to the rider. I have a couple a friends versed in law and they can come after you even with a release if they find grounds for neglegence on your part. Both my horses are in a barn with a trainer right now. The owners make me sign a release to ride anywhere on the property. They also would't let me bring someone to their barn to ride without signing a release. I pretty much never bring anyone to the barn to ride my horses. The are both 5 this year and one is more of a handful. My mare is really quiet but there are times when she scoots sideways at a strange noise and I can just see what could happen.

People with no horse experience have no idea the risks involved in riding. They just want to ride, but the minute someone gets hurt its your fault. I would just be really particular in who you let ride your horse. If they have no experience and you don't fully trust your horse, you may be setting yourself up for a potential train wreck.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I've never had anyone get seriously hurt but have had near train wrecks. You're right they always blame you, not their inexperience. Last time my horse came home shaking, had a sore mouth and I had a relative screaming at me and the horse. That was that, never again. 
People will exaggerate their horse savvy just so you will let them ride. They think because they can handle the horse on the tourist trap trail ride they can handle anything. Ha Ha :evil:


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

There are only two people who I'd let ride my soon to be new horse. Only because, although he is a very good boy, he is definitely not for a beginner, and not for the weak of heart. He loves to move and move forward and fast. They're getting stuck on the lounge line in the little ring until I'm sure they can handle him. As well as signing release forms. Even though they're good friends. They gotta sign.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Maybe people here are different :]

I've had tons of people ride my horses, and a lot fo them have fallen off. It's a part of riding. Not one of them blamed me or the horse. I guess I just pick the people I let do certain things on my horses.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

I fell off wild_spots arab 3 times in one week at camp this year in April. & i've learnt sooo much just by falling off I now thank her horse, Wildey for it


----------



## Audra0729 (Feb 25, 2009)

there is only one person who I would let ride my TB without worry is my neighbor and that's because not only does she have 3 horses of her own she has a mare who she barrels with, she listened to me when I was telling her how to ride him since he is SUPER sensitive. so if something were to happen like him spook, she knows how to handle it and if she falls off, oh well, she falls off her mare ALL the time lol her dad knows what she was getting into when he got her a pony like 8 years ago, plus he's ridden horses his whole life. my 2 year old kicked her in the leg once, she got bruised but no fuss from the parents. I ride her mares sometimes too, we like to do the switch from time to time.

with that said, i've put numerous people, from a 1 year old to my mom who's 49 on him, always with him following me, he's like a puppy and loves to follow me around. he knows when he has some inexperienced rider on him and he hangs his head low and walks with me.

but other than that only 1 other person can actually ride him with me feeling safe and confident. I have a friend whos in jumping lessons now and if she wanted to ride I'm sure i'd let her, she rides a pretty high strung mare.

just be careful, you know your horse best, listen to him, he'll tell you =]


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm always excited to ride new horses!
My horse is not a "beginner friendly" horse. So shes only been ridden by two trainers,myself,and my mum once. But that was in a very controlled situation. Nobody has really asked to ride my horse so IDK.


----------



## juju (Oct 8, 2008)

I lease my horse but other people can ride my horse. There is another girl who is leasing him so she does ... obviously. There are also several "back-up" riders that i trust to ride. One of them rode him for the past three years - im pretty sure i can trust her  As for putting new riders on him - NO! He can spook and i simply dont trust him enough.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

My horse is only green broke, so I don't let my random friends ride her. Unless they have a death wish, that is. (She bucks people she doesn't know; we're working on it.)


----------



## trot-on (Sep 9, 2008)

I let friends ride my horses and I ride theirs. We all know how each other rides and such.. as for people who don't know how to ride.. i say "Sure, but I'm going to lead you". They either so no thanx.. or they are more then willing to be led


----------



## strawboss (Apr 29, 2009)

my dad told me when i was a kid that the best way to mess up your good riding horse is to let other people ride it. i've found this to be true.
i have horses that i will, and do, let other people ride if they want to go with me on a trail ride. it starts in the pen and if they don't scare me and the horse we give it a try. after the ride i decide if i'll let that person on one of my horses another time. horses are horses and unpredictable things can and do happen when people are riding them or just working with them. a person has to be confident and capable of controlling a horse before i will feel safe for the horse or rider.
my main riding and using horse is a quarter horse stallion. i start kids as young as two on him and give them the reins (children this young have mom by their side for safety) and walk around anywhere i choose and he follows like a dog, quietly and as safely as is possible in nature. i've started quite a few youngsters on the road to horse love using him that way. i've gotten other youngsters over their fear of horses using him that way. they feel that they are in control and in charge. of course that's not true, but they think so and it builds confidence. NO ONE would EVER be allowed to ride him no matter how much they cried or protested. he is my pet (horses don't make good pets) and friend and he knows me and what i want and expect and i want to keep it just that way. i'll work at retraining my other horses after some other rider teaches them bad manners or habits, but never him.
just remember that when a horse and a person are in proximity to each other, horse training is happening. even if the person doesn't know that, the horse does.
still, it's your horse and your call.


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

everyone but me and josh are to scared to ride my horse haha


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

No absolutely not. I direct them to the nearest riding school.


----------



## LuckyLady (May 21, 2009)

Yes, sometimes I let other people ride my horse. Mostly my boyfriend, our trainer or the barns owner, who is a really good friend of mine. I trust them enough to let them ride Lucky even when I'm not there. I would let some other friends ride her, but only if I'm sure that they can handle her and won't ruin our training - and only when I'm there. I've also given ponyrides to my brother and mom, but that's it. I would NEVER let any people I do not know well enough ride my horse.


----------



## Cinematic (Apr 20, 2009)

Honestly, I'm a bit selfish about my horse. She's my first one and I previously leased a mare that was used by other people and it drove me nuts. When I get on Cin I like to know that every bit of improvement done was caused by me. I do sometimes give my boyfriend pony rides and she takes very good care of him but that's about it.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I used too but no more. Too many liability issues these days even with the inherent risk laws in most states. Plus I just didn't like the way people thought they needed to ride my horse different because he was a draft. That because he was a big horse he had to be man-handled. So, nope. No more.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

My friend Heather and I are the only two people that ride Athena. I give pony rides to friends or kids I know sometimes, but that's about it. 
She's way too hot for most people I know. 
Snafu, on the other hand, as long as they know the basics and I'm around then they can ride him. He doesn't go faster than a trot anyways.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

If I could help it, the only horse of mine that others would ride is Ruby. lol
But I'm really selective about who can ride my horses, and there's always a 'test period' where new people are only allowed to ride Ruby, and then if I deem them willing to listen to my instructions and sane enough, they might get to ride Magic on one of her good days.  Ruby is the ultimate beginner's horse, because she always seems to know that the person on her back doesn't know what they're doing, so she has to be patient. She responds to almost any kind of cue -- neck reining, plough reining, leg pressure, and even voice commands sometimes -- and doesn't rear or buck if you get too rough on her. 
Tanner and Magic are still pretty unpredictable, and so I'm always really reluctant to put anyone else on them because I don't want them to accidentally pick up a bad habit or spook and throw someone. And 2-Pak has only ever had two people ride him in his life: me, and his trainer. It's been three years since he was last at a trainer, so it's pretty much just been me. It's not that I'm hogging him, it's just that he's too smart for his own good and if you let him, he'll walk all over you. Plus, he requires a firm hand to control in some instances, and I'm so used to riding him that it's almost instinct to know how to respond to his little upsets in a way that will get him calmed down.
And Bandit and Dante aren't rideable, but I'll usually let others do some simple groundwork with Bandit (Recently, I taught one of my friends how to lunge him, since he's really patient and forgiving of mistakes.), but almost no one is allowed to handle Dante beyond basic haltering, leading, and grooming, because of his rearing issue.

If someone wants to ride a different horse that I don't think they can handle (or 2-Pak), I just tell them that, flat out. If the person is a beginner, or it's the first time I've seen them ride, I just say "Tanner/Magic/2-Pak are more sensitive than Ruby, so I need to know that you know what you're doing before you go jumping on one of them and getting everyone frustrated." If the person is someone I know rides often and well, I'll tell them that I need to know they won't try to underhand my training. One of my friends (who fancies herself a horse trainer) is really good for attempting to implement her own training on my horses without asking first.


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

I have before, but I don't like it.  One person got on that has no idea how to ride really upset him, because they just pulled on the reins and it was just horrible.  Besides, I don't mind sounding blunt here, I don't want anyone to ride my sweet baby besides me! Of course, there are exceptions.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

There are select few who can ride any of my horses. My sister Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) can ride anyone she wants. 
I've led a few people around, let beginners ride them in a small pen, or have taking the occasional friend out for a trail ride, but that's it. 
I'd never saddle up any of my horses and send them out with someone. 
Not so much that I wouldn't trust the horse, I have a hard time trusting riders.
Kicking to make them go, yanking on their reins... Just doesn't work for me.
And I usually just tell them. "Sorry, no."

My horses are my horses are my kids, you know? It's like leaving your baby with someone you don't really know.


----------



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

I'm not afraid to say it-- no. Here's my consideration: I worked/work VERY hard to get and keep my horses. They are my children. I will probably be the type of parent to my human kids who doesn't ever leave the house because of how I feel about my horses, but I just don't think anyone else knows them like I do. 

Having said that, I have a circle of VERY close friends who know me, know my horses, have observed me with my horses for a very long time before I finally let them on my older mare, but my younger mare is off limits. And the rides on my older mare have all been walk-only, most often led. 

As for people just asking that I don't know; well, at my old ranch, the lady who ran the place would "borrow" my older mare without asking. I was furious when I found out. Never, ever again. She jumped her on laminitic feet because she overbooked a camp, and then lied to me about it!

Ugh I'm getting mad just thinking about it... 

Anyway, I do have a good reason, aside from the fact that I just don't like having to "fix" my own horses after someone else rides them... Gyps really requires a patient tender hand because she varies wildly between lame, sound and crazy, and plain old attitude. She can be one one day and another the next. And Tally is fragile; she doesn't really trust anyone else but me. Doesn't mean other people can't work with her, but it's not safe for them-- she tends to rear, and spook on other people. At least I know how to handle it when she does...

To be fair I am planning to take my nieces riding on Gypsy when they come visit in a few weeks, but that will be pony rides and only after I've worked her pretty thoroughly.


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

Nope. Not unless I HAVE to. I dont like my siblings riding her...(nor would they want to! haha!) I would only be okay with a trainer that agreed and had the same techniques as me to ride Splash.
Otherwise, it's like watching my training go down the poop chute. (not a very good feeling) lol!


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Plus, Dakota does 100% better if I am his only rider.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I do, but it has to be under certain circumstances. I really don't mind anyone riding my horse, she's a smart girl and won't tolerate nonesense, so in that sense, I HAVE to be careful. Because I've been almost her only rider and handler her entire life, and she suffered some abuse at the ends of some bratty kids at a boarding barn who didn't like me, she has a severe distrust of most people aside from me. So if a new rider gets on, she spends about 15 minutes jigging and prancing and acting nutty. If they ride her through it smoothly, they get "acceptance" from her and she'll immediately calm down into her happy go lucky self.

I learned this the hard way with an ex-boyfriend. She was such an angel for me, I said he could ride her. Idiot thought he was enough of a cowboy to canter when I told him JUST WALK. Well she solved my problem for me = she promptly bolted with him screaming the entire way, then went rodeo style and then re-introduce his moronic rear end back to the ground. Keep in mind, this is a horse so laidback and honest, I trained her from the ground up, from birth to now (10 years old) and fallen off her ONCE when I put her to a fence to big for her ability at the time.

However, I WILL let any accomplished rider on her. My best friend is welcome to ride her anytime she wants, it really doesn't bother me having other riders on her because as long as they're half-decent, she's a saint.

When inexperienced people DO ask to ride her, I simply tell them no, I don't dislike you enough to want you dead.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

kitten_Val said:


> I'm just wondering, do you let other people to ride your horse? How do you know horse will behave? How to explain POLITELY that you don't want someone to ride your horse?
> 
> I have 2 horses and so far noone else rode them ever. Not like I'm greedy or anything, but I really REALLY afraid to put another person on, because I'm not sure how they'll behave. And to my understanding (correct me if I'm wrong) if MY horse will buck off the person and say he breaks the bone, he can sue me in principle. (and sending them to the trainer is not an option at the moment).


Here in Arkansas we have a no-liability equine law. As long as you have this sign up on your property, warning people that riding horses is inherently dangerous, you cannot be sued. Unless of course they can prove negligence, or that you KNEW the horse would behave poorly.

I have one mare that I let anyone ride, an 11yr old Appy mare. She's a good girl and one reason she is, is because I let lots of people ride her! I always make everyone wear a helmet and I use a bitless bridle when others are on her (so she doesn't get upset about noisy hands). If it's a rank beginner, I keep them in the small pasture or an arena. If someone gets up there and starts yanking around on her and kicking her, I will politely explain how to ride her. If they don't listen, I'll grab the reins and yank their a** off my horse! lol Most people I have out are friends though, and understand the "rules" on riding my horse before they get on: no kicking, no yanking, no yelling, hands down, and pay attention to ME ;-).

My other gelding is not broke yet, so no one gets to ride him right now. Even when he well trained though, I doubt I will let just anyone ride him. He's a TBxArabian gelding that is very sensitive (mouth and sides) and has VERY "airy" gaits. He will definitely scare someone to death that's not used to riding that kind of horse, lol. He's also a bucker, so... We're working on that, but I don't know if I'll ever trust him to NOT buck, given the right motivation.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I wanted to ad that I've never had any trouble "fixing" my mare after someone else rode her, even if I didn't get back on for a few days. Having her in the bitless for friends/kids helps, as she won't be bothered by noisy hands. Also, I don't let people take her out on trail, only arena or pasture/property rides, while I'm there. That way if she acts up or does something the rider didn't intend to do, I can talk them through it properly, and keep both horse and rider happy and safe.

Bridgette, my mare, is trained for Dressage, HUS, and western. I have shown her through Training level Dressage (not her thing, lol, but we use Dressage training a lot still. she's schooling 1st and 2nd level), jumps, moves out well, jogs likes she's standing still if you want, neck reins, direct (plow) reins, rides with leg and seat cues, lopes relatively well (would never make it WP though, lol), and is just a good all-around horse. My daughter wants to show her on barrels next year, and open-show hunters. We'll see how much my budget will allow, lol.

If it takes more than a 15-20 minute schooling session to "fix" a horse's training after someone else has ridden it, then you're training needs a lot of work...


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I think I may of answered this but I'll answer this again:

Two months ago, I had my best friend who had never learnt to ride on him. This was at his old owners house with his old owners there. He was perfect when I got back on him after that. But now no. Because he is alot naughtier and I do a spechile thing with him when he trys to buck me and if this is done wrong I've been told it can rip the bit out of the horses mouth. I am not sure if this is true or not.

My friend owns a pony Pumpkin who I'm sure you have all heard about. She is a beginner rider and cannot contol him. So she cannot ride him, at the moment I am the only one riding Pumpkin as he bolts and bucks and even tried to rear once. So it is not safe to put someone else who doesn't know him on him.

Also with Chinga I have worked very hard to get him in the condition he is in now. Listening to leg aids and working very well and I would not like another rider on him at the moment. 

I am going to say the same thing as horseloverd did Chinga works a whole lot better when he only has one rider, and since I am his owner and ride him everday, feed him and everything else that just happens to be me.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> If it takes more than a 15-20 minute schooling session to "fix" a horse's training after someone else has ridden it, then you're training needs a lot of work...


Agree!

I've never had to 'fix' my horse, even after other poeple have ridden him for a month or two. The only things he needs a tune up on is my personal canter aid, because most other people do it differently. He is trained well enough KEEP his training.


----------



## Audra0729 (Feb 25, 2009)

luvs2ride1979 said:


> If it takes more than a 15-20 minute schooling session to "fix" a horse's training after someone else has ridden it, then you're training needs a lot of work...



agreed. I rode and trained my neighbors TWH Mare who was also used as a beginner trail horse for when she wanted to ride with someone, no one that rode her knew how to ride a gaited horse, so she would test them and would trot. When I'd go out to ride her she'd try once to trot and I'd bring her back into her gait instantly and she wouldn't try to trot for the rest of the ride.

"fixing" shouldn't be a task, if it is, don't let someone else ride.

if you want to let others ride, give them a lesson or two on how the horse is trained before you let them go out into an open area, if they listen, your horse won't be messed up and having someone else ride your horse the same as you do will only help your horse with new experiences and make them a better, more rounded horse.


----------



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

luvs2ride1979 said:


> If it takes more than a 15-20 minute schooling session to "fix" a horse's training after someone else has ridden it, then you're training needs a lot of work...


My older mare requires several months of rehab each year, and is lame most of the winter. I don't get to ride her enough for even that 15-20 minutes of fixing to be worth it.


----------



## amy (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't let anyone ride my horse more than maybe a walk or trot in a closed environment.

"my" horses are in fact not my horses at all. I borrow greenies for the summer and finish them out. I do not let any ole person ride them, either. I know what buttons my horses press and what buttons I DON'T press, or else. I know what they like/dislike, and they know what I tolerate and don't tolerate. They will constantly test those boundaries, and if they get away with something they think they can get away with it more, therefore more trouble for me, the trainer.

I value my horse time so much now that I don't have my own horse. Any time spent on letting someone ride my horse and taking that chance that I'll have to retrain, is time wasted. Its just not worth the risk to me. Plus, I want to be the one riding, not watching someone ride


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> if you want to let others ride, give them a lesson or two on how the horse is trained before you let them go out into an open area, if they listen, your horse won't be messed up and having someone else ride your horse the same as you do will only help your horse with new experiences and make them a better, more rounded horse.


Excellent advice, agree 100%.



> My older mare requires several months of rehab each year, and is lame most of the winter. I don't get to ride her enough for even that 15-20 minutes of fixing to be worth it.


If I had an old horse who was lame half the year and had to be constantly rehabbed, I wouldn't let anyone ride her either. I would probably think about nice cushy retirement for her :]


----------



## Jdun722 (Dec 27, 2008)

I suppose the politest way to say you don't want someone to ride your horse is by saying you aren't comfortable with the horse's experience with different riders or that you aren't sure you would be able to trust the horse with a different rider because they are accustomed to you and are selective about who they allowed ride them. It's okay to stretch the truth a little bit to have any reason not to have another person associate with the horse in a particular way.


----------



## Audra0729 (Feb 25, 2009)

I wouldn't let anyone ride my older horse with those problems either, would be too stressful. I also won't be letting anyone ride my two year old once I break him for a few years, until his training is finished. no need to screw up a greenie. He needs to completely understand what I want from him before I throw someone else on him, I have 2 other horses for that =]


----------

